# Important Message From Sunterra Corporation



## pedro47 (Mar 29, 2007)

March 27, 2007

Dear Club Sunterra Members and Owners,

Sunterra would like to take this opportunity to inform you that we have sold and or transferred our development and management obligations for the Missiones del Cabo resort in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, effective immediately.

We made this decision based on a thorough strategic evaluation.  We believe our owners families and club members will benefit far more investing our capital and resources to support our planned investments in Florida, Arizona, Nevada, California and, most importantly, in Hawaii.

Best Regards,
Sunterra Resorts


----------



## Spence (Mar 29, 2007)

In usual form, this important message was only emailed and finally posted at sunterra.com long after it was news on the Missiones del Cabo website.


----------

